

Innovation Impacts on the C-Suite - czbond
https://medium.com/@czbond/innovation-impacts-on-c-suite-leaders-roles-responsibilities-and-careers-2f7e2a66afc8

======
alfra
Don't agree.

\- CEO - analysis wrong, see
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/christianstadler/2015/03/12/how-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/christianstadler/2015/03/12/how-
to-become-a-ceo-these-are-the-steps-you-should-take/)

\- CFO - the analysis is confusing accounting with corporate finance.

\- CMO - role depends on industry and B2C vs B2B. For strong brands, CMO (if
exists) is almost as strong as CEO. Otherwise this could be a strong sales
role - and never try to mess with the guys who bring in the money.

\- CIO vs. CTO - not all all tech business is IT, think aircrafts and power
plants. Mobile networks are now mainly IP, but there is still radio
transmission (CTO) vs. protection of credit card number (CIO)

\- CSO (Strategy) - will more likely move on to CE, see
[https://hbr.org/2015/06/the-c-suite-needs-a-chief-
entreprene...](https://hbr.org/2015/06/the-c-suite-needs-a-chief-entrepreneur)
and [https://medium.com/@AlexFranzAT/fire-your-ceo-and-hire-a-
chi...](https://medium.com/@AlexFranzAT/fire-your-ceo-and-hire-a-chief-
entrepreneurship-officer-instead-ba440d3390b9)

\- COO - role is actually undefined. It's a running mate for the CEO and
complements whatever the CEO lacks

\- CISO - confusing role, and introduced as band aid, not because there is a
real need for a C-role. Frequently either reporting to the CIO (so not really
C-level), or a different name for CIO (if CTO take care of all other digital
stuff)

\- CSO (Sales) - whether this is the same as CMO depends on the type of
business. If there is a separate role, this person is most likely managing
sales representatives and stores. So really no change.

